

What the Web Said Yesterday - bhaumik
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/01/26/cobweb

======
bhaumik
>>Perma.cc promises “to create citation links that will never break.” It works
something like the Wayback Machine’s “Save Page Now.” If you’re writing a
scholarly paper and want to use a link in your footnotes, you can create an
archived version of the page you’re linking to, a “permalink,” and anyone
later reading your footnotes will, when clicking on that link, be brought to
the permanently archived version. Perma.cc has already been adopted by law
reviews and state courts; it’s only a matter of time before it’s universally
adopted as the standard in legal, scientific, and scholarly citation.

Glad to see this exists and is being properly utilized.

------
gfody
The Strelkov post mentioned in the article (translated to English)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fweb.archive.org%2Fweb%2F20140717152222%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fvk.com%2Fstrelkov_info&edit-
text=&act=url)

------
userbinator
_This essay is about two hundred thousand bytes._

In disbelief at the fact that I did not feel like I had read 200KB of text, I
had to check and it was around an order of magnitude off. The page with the
markup included is around half of that.

I suppose that in this era of GB and TB, people are going to overestimate a
bit more.

~~~
desp
Likely they were writing the essay in a desktop editor and are referring to
the size of the file on disk (potentially including references, revision data,
etc). In plaintext the essay seems to be ~36kb.

------
mmahemoff
Ironic that this article's publication date is 6 days from now.

"Annals of Technology JANUARY 26, 2015 ISSUE"

~~~
jedberg
Think of the date on a written publication not as the publication date, but a
version number. This is the "January 26, 2015" version. The version number
just happens to look like a date, but it isn't. Much like Windows 95. :)

